# nasty parents wont let me have pigeons!



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

lately my friend arron has got pigeons so we looked for advice and found this forum and its been helpful so ive been posting for arron if thiers a problem with his birds although,
i asked my mum if i could get some pigeons but she thinks they are not pets thier stray birds and she thinks people who have pigeons are gypsys "not been offencive to any 1" and i completely disagree i think pigeons arnt the most best pet you can get but they are verry soft and calm pets unlike dogs and cats. so does any 1 have any way of how i can convince my mum to let me get fantail pigeons because i like pigeons and think thier fun to play with and teach tricks , so i hope no 1 has been affended by this post oh yea my dad said the only place pigeons belong is in a pie! that really made me upset and non of them will listen , i dont want to go round arrons every day to just look at his pigeons ,just abit mpore info as well i have had hamsters before and i never looked after them like cleaned them or fed them my parents had to do that so i think thats why my mums saying no


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe this information will help you a bit
http://www.kirjekyyhky.net/15


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This may not be what you want to hear but here goes...

Spend as much time as you can, learning about Pigeons. Spend time with your friends Pigeons when you can. When you get your oun place, that would be the time to get your own Pigeons and by that time you will know so much more about them.


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charis said:


> This may not be what you want to hear but here goes...
> 
> Spend as much time as you can, learning about Pigeons. Spend time with your friends Pigeons when you can. When you get your oun place, that would be the time to get your own Pigeons and by that time you will know so much more about them.


thats actually grate advice thanls charis


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

*little thanks to charis*

not to ramble on again but in my post that my parents wont allow me to get pigeons well charis has gave me some good advise so if you read this charis thank you  *charis is a person we need alot more of in this world


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW...You are a wise person to accept that you need to learn and have your own place prior to getting Pigeons. To have such an open mind, I'd say your Mum has done a good job with you ...even though she doesn't understand Pigeons.
You may be ready for Pigeons sooner than later!
Keep coming back here and learning from us.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

whta i did was i had an old shed at the butom of my garden that i made into a pigeon loft with out my mum noticing i then brough two white pigeons and for tree weeks my mum did not know a thing in till she brough a new lawn mower and i was near the pond when i heard a sream it was my mon she said why have you got those flying rats in here i went bright red and said they can not be that bad if you did not notic she gave me a a shouting at but she came round afer backfest in bed and lots of cups of tea.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Funny story James! My parents took ALOT of convincing, I started out looking after my grandads pigeons, I did this for about a year before I got my own pigeons. I did pester my parents for them in the beginning but after a firm 'no' I gave up and accepted I was just going to have to share my grandads. I learnt a load of stuff about pigeons form this website and after she saw how committed I was my mam actually asked me if I'd like some pigeons of my own.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

why not try by volunteering at a pigeon club or a wildlife rehab centre,learn all you can,if your mate has pigeons take an active interest in their care,read books,magazines etc


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

tuxedobaby said:


> why not try by volunteering at a pigeon club or a wildlife rehab centre,learn all you can,if your mate has pigeons take an active interest in their care,read books,magazines etc


where i live i dont know of any park like that and rehabs ect...


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

where do you come from?


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

tuxedobaby said:


> where do you come from?


north east of englabd (redcar next to middlebrough)


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

try pigeon clubs!there is probably one near you,or contact NEHU and they will advise on nearest club,go along and speak to people who keep pigeons,you will be made welcome and young folks are encouraged,i take my 7 year old to many pigeon related activities,shows,exhibitions etc


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

Tel: - 0191 262 5440 
Fax: - 0191 262 5388 
Email: [email protected]

Secretary:
D. Power
58 Ennerdale Road
Walker-Dene
Newcastle Upon Tyne
NE6 4DG 


this is contact details for NEHU!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*No Gypsys*

* Hi FANTAIL 2009, When I read your first post I felt that you might be living in the UK if your are, later this year there are some large pigeons shows in the UK. You might try going to one with your parents it just might help them understand a little more about pigeons, and I would point out that the Queen of ENGLAND has a royal racing pigeon loft that has been in the Royal family for about 100 years and the queen is NO GYPSYS.* ....GEORGE


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

george simon said:


> * Hi FANTAIL 2009, When I read your first post I felt that you might be living in the UK if your are, later this year there are some large pigeons shows in the UK. You might try going to one with your parents it just might help them understand a little more about pigeons, and I would point out that the Queen of ENGLAND has a royal racing pigeon loft that has been in the Royal family for about 100 years and the queen is NO GYPSYS.* ....GEORGE


there is a big show in doncaster(n england)later in year(me my husband and youngest daughter are going,{my 2 older kids are now adults}there are many smaller shows and events in the n of england and a big racing fraternity


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

It took me about four years of convincing. When I first heard about them that night I went home and for about 3 hours printing all the info I could on pigeons. I read alot. My dad said yes, but we had to finish other projects before we could build a pigeon loft. I think that was a delay to mabye discourage me from them. I would start to ask them, then I would kind of forget about having pigeons thought it was never possible, then I would ask again and do more research, so after four years of, off and on, I finally got a loft.
IT WAS WELL WORTH THE TIME AND WAITING  

my advice just keep researching like everyone was been saying. never give up. Find the prettiest pigeons and show pics of them, and say that is the kind I want someday, or something like that. Yeah just do research, and never give up. if you don't get while you live with your parents than wait until you move out and have a place of your own. but never give up they are worth the wait.

Or you could always do what james did, get them and hide them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maine123 said:


> It took me about four years of convincing. When I first heard about them that night I went home and for about 3 hours printing all the info I could on pigeons. I read alot. My dad said yes, but we had to finish other projects before we could build a pigeon loft. I think that was a delay to mabye discourage me from them. I would start to ask them, then I would kind of forget about having pigeons thought it was never possible, then I would ask again and do more research, so after four years of, off and on, I finally got a loft.
> IT WAS WELL WORTH THE TIME AND WAITING
> 
> my advice just keep researching like everyone was been saying. never give up. Find the prettiest pigeons and show pics of them, and say that is the kind I want someday, or something like that. Yeah just do research, and never give up. if you don't get while you live with your parents than wait until you move out and have a place of your own. but never give up they are worth the wait.
> ...


Just curious...what will happen to your birds should you go away to college?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

I dont know about the rest of you but I love being a gypsy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LokotaLoft said:


> I dont know about the rest of you but I love being a gypsy



LOL, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

How to Convince Mom and Dad Pigeons are Cool: Start with a few books and posters of pigeons. Look for positive articles about pigeons (Clubs and activities). Invite Mom and/or Dad over to Aaron's house to see his birds, or have Aaron bring one to your house to "Show you his new bird!" (Make sure the loft is clean if you go to Aaron's house!) Talk Mom and Dad into taking you to a pigeon show.
It'll be slow work, but if you are persistent, you should prevail.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I dont know about the rest of you but I love being a gypsy



so do i,pigeons are fascinating


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

There is a show in Yorkshire, it's an agricultural show so it has horses, dogs and cattle there too. I went to alot of the agricultural shows last year and entered my pigeons into them and Otley show was by far the most enjoyable. Here's the website, maybe you could convince your parents to go and then slip into the pigeon tent whilst your there and show them all of the different pigeons. There's always someone around who will be happy to answer any questions you or your parents have, just look for the people wearing the white jackets.

This is the shows website: http://www.otleyshow.org.uk/
Here is a link to the photos I took at the show, you might have to have a facebook account to see them though: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=21187&id=577727715
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=21187&id=577727715#/album.php?aid=21185&id=577727715&op=6


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Theres actually a show in Darlington- only half an hour from Redcar. It's not until July/August time though. Also, have a look at this website: http://www.nationalpigeonassociation.co.uk/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Some people just have a hard time understanding pigeons. I didn't have to convince my parents anything, since my dad had them when he was younger. I guess I was lucky. My only advice would be to spend as much time as you can with your friend and his pigeons, and work to learn more about them. You've got to show your parents this is something you're really interested in and that they won't end up like your hamsters. A lot of pets end up like that, so I can see why your parents would be wary about this. Especially if they don't like pigeons, then they really wouldn't want to end up taking care of them!
Try finding some history on pigeons as pets and tell them about it. Like how people have had pigeons for hundreds and hundreds of years, and they've saved more lives in wars than any other animal. I think it's pretty impressive that out of the 54 Dickins Medals awarded to animals after WWII, *32* were given to pigeons, 18 were given to dogs, 3 to horses, and 1 to a cat.
The fact that pigeons are as smart as a 4 year old child is pretty cool too. Even though I've had my share of arguments with my friends defending a pigeon's intellegence  They can remember around 1,200 images over long periods of time, and can recognize familiar faces even when most of it is covered up. Before Ravens (I'm pretty sure that's what they discovered), pigeons were also the only bird to pass the mirror test. That means they were one out of now 7 species I think, that could do that (or that we know of). They're pretty good at problem solving too. Maybe not as good as crows and ravens, but they're up there with them. So they definitely are *not* as stupid as people seem to think.
I'll be 16 in a few months, and I just pulled all of that off the top of my head. I could probably give your mom a speech about these birds until she went crazy  I've spent almost 7 years with pigeons, and they've really changed my life. For the good, that is, and I'll gladly admit it. I love video games, so I could have spent all that time sitting on my butt in my room instead of outside or _willing_ using my time to actually _learn_ something about pigeons. You should make sure your parents know you and your friends are NOT the only kids your age with or wanting to get pigeons. There's not as many as we'd like, but there are more of us out there. It's good for us. Teaches us responsibility and all that good stuff


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

VERY WELL SAID Becky!!!!
Are you sure you're not lying to us about your age


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, thanks Ed 
Yeah I'm pretty sure I've got my age right....unless my parents aren't telling me something!


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch here....
Good post Becky, does that mean you will be driving to the club


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I think they are lying to you Becky so that way you stay home longer
I think you have to be around 25 to 30 years old


----------



## racer123 (Mar 3, 2009)

StoN3d said:


> I think they are lying to you Becky so that way you stay home longer
> I think you have to be around 25 to 30 years old


yeah i would agree


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

just wondering whos going to be paying for the expenses of these pigeons that you want , if its all on you that might also help but if your parents will be footing the bill Im sure that wont help your plight at all


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I happen to know personally that Becky is 15 going on 116.  The term "old soul" definitely applies here! I agree with Charis's good advice. It may be hard to wait and frustrating, but you can spend this time learning all about pigeons, especially working with and visiting your Arron's pigeons. And it won't even cost you anything!  

And as other said, try bringing home interesting books and pictures, and drop interesting facts about them during dinner and other family times. There are even some cool facts right here in my signature you can start with. Once they start to learn about them and get past their former "pigeon knowledge" (or lack thereof ) then they may begin to turn around. And pigeons are a lot more work than a hamster, so they may have a point there hehe. You could always start saving money to build your own aviary when you are allowed to, or when you move to your own place. Until then, keep educating them, and have fun learning about and playing with Arron's pigeons!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

you gotta take into account stuff such as food,loft/equipment, and even vet bills,hang out at your freinds and help him with his birds,get some hands on experience,visit shows,start by doing simple things like feeding pigeons in parks,town etc,learn about their mannerisms,life cycles etc,get books from local library about pigeons,there are several magazines such as "the racing pigeon" and "feathered world" that you can buy


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Charis said:


> Just curious...what will happen to your birds should you go away to college?



Im only sixteen right now, so in two or three years I will be gone, but if I go to college, It will probably be local, so I could stay at home, or if I get into one out of state there, but anways, If I go to college, I will most likely sell them, or hopefully someone else in my family will watch after them, but thats unlikely. But When I have a house of my own, i will have pigeons, no questioning that. 

but main thing is if I have to leave the house, then I will sell them.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

fantail 2009 said:


> just abit mpore info as well i have had hamsters before and i never looked after them like cleaned them or fed them my parents had to do that so i think thats why my mums saying no


Basically just show them that you are responsible.Do what you are supposed to before you are asked to, be nice to them. Just work hard on every thing you can, show them that you are motivated.


----------

